# Orkira's Collection!!



## orkira (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello Everyone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just started collecting Mac at the end of October and this is what I have so far.  I just can't help myself when I go into the Mall to the Mac Store or the Mac Counters.  My husband has told me I have a problem!!  I don't know what he's talking about...LOL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where all my Mac is stored in its new traincase:
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1231488159

My Eye Shadows and Eye Stuff:
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1242883323
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1242883375
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1242883401

My Lip Glosses and Lipsticks:
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1242883188
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1242883214
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1242883299
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1242883351

My Face Stuff:
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1242883239
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1242883266

My Nail Polishes:
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1231488122

My Mac Brushes:
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1231487759
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...g?t=1231487805

If you have any questions please ask!
I updated pictures 5/20/2009.


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice collection!
Show your husband some people's collections on here and youtube - I love doing that if someone says I have a problem! Don't worry, we all have a makeup addiction on Specktra


----------



## Hilly (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice start!! You have a lot of nice things!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 5, 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## orkira (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have shown my husband other people's collections and he just signs...LOL.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 8, 2008)

You have a great collection!!


----------



## orkira (Jan 9, 2009)

Updated with new pictures.


----------



## orkira (May 21, 2009)

Updated with 9 new pictures.


----------



## frocher (May 21, 2009)

Great stash!


----------



## VintageAqua (May 21, 2009)

Great collection. I love that you buy things that you actually use and not just collect for "collection sake".


----------



## vuittongirl (May 22, 2009)

three trays? which traincase is that? I started collecting around the same time as you and im already beginning to run out of room of my two tier traincase, ( your trays also look wider than mine, I cant fit dazzleglasses in sideways) so i'm on the look out for another.

nice collections


----------



## orkira (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vuittongirl* 

 
_three trays? which traincase is that? I started collecting around the same time as you and im already beginning to run out of room of my two tier traincase, ( your trays also look wider than mine, I cant fit dazzleglasses in sideways) so i'm on the look out for another.

nice collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got it from yazmo.com.  It is the Pro Black Cosmetic Train Case TS-20.  Hope this helps you out I absolutely love my case.


----------



## meker (May 25, 2009)

Lovely!!!! I have to get there one day.


----------



## atwingirl (May 25, 2009)

I love getting to take a peek at other people's collections! Thank you for sharing! I like your traincase. I want to buy one but I have not found one that I like yet. Of course you will be needing a second case soon if you keep hauling at the pace you are going now. Then the Hubby might have a point! Hee Hee :]


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------

